# How to download videos from youtube?



## mukul (Jun 14, 2006)

hey guys check this site out

www.youtube.com

has huge collection of videos.....


MY problem .....can someone tell me how can i copy or download those videos

meanwhile ...enjoy them


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: utube.......*

ya i have been visiting this site.. it is cool...

i dont think u can copy the video as it streams via flash.. otherwise also it would be illigal..


----------



## __Virus__ (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: utube.......*

if ur using ie.. after the song is played completely the song will be stored by the name get_video* in temporary files.. to open that vls or vlc ( not sure what extention ) u need to have vlc player.... google for vlc... i was never successful in changing the vlc vdo format to any of lovely ones


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: utube.......*

use the VideoDownloader extension in Firefox to download videos from Google Vids or You Tube etc...  Its one of the top 3 extensions the last time I checked.


----------



## mukul (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: utube.......*

guys i found the solution.....neways thanks 4 suggestion

.....videodownloader didnt worked

...open *keepvid.com/ .....get ur videos from here ....happy ending

.....greasemonkey also works


----------



## pranavrahul (Sep 8, 2006)

*youtube*

hey guyz,
can i save the video viewed in youtube.com??


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: youtube*

IF use Firefox as ur browser..then dwnld the extension called video downloader frm *here* which will help u to dwnld videos frm Youtube, Google, Metacafe, iFilm, Dailymotion... and other 60+ video sites ! And all embedded objects on a webpage (movies, mp3s, flash, quicktime, etc) ! Directly !

OR use these sites to do the same job

*feelingtea.com/decode/google/
*javimoya.com/blog/youtube_en.php


----------



## rollcage (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: youtube*

video downloader ext .. as mentioned above .. is a very good option


----------



## mediator (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: youtube*

I do that daily i.e video downloading from youtube.

1. Just save this link as "youtube-dl" => *www.arrakis.es/~rggi3/youtube-dl/youtube-dl
2. command as "youtube-dl -u username -p password *whatever_video_address_be  output_file_name"
3. Ur done!!

youtube-dl is a python script! So u have to install python first. 
Or on LINUX u can just give execute permission to "youtube-dl" file and then command as explained in step 2!


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: youtube*

This is the answer to all questions...

*keepvid.com/


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: youtube*

Heard of Desi Tube ??

www.desitube.com


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: youtube*



			
				Drizzling Blur said:
			
		

> Heard of Desi Tube ??
> 
> www.desitube.com



I visited this site ..with firefox ..It requires some additional plugins to be installed..Wheh i clicked install the missing pluggins ...It says "No suitable plugins were found"...Help me with this


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: youtube*

^^
Go to adobe.com or addons.mozilla.com and install the latest Flash Player. (9)


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: youtube*



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^^
> Go to adobe.com or addons.mozilla.com and install the latest Flash Player. (9)



I already have adobe flash 9 plugin installed but i dnt think that one which u said is not the plugin...Must be something else


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: youtube*

i was under the inpression that the video downloader extension is now working anymore with youtube


----------



## freakitude (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: youtube*

i wrote about that some days back on my blog. See the post here


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: youtube*

*www.benjaminstrahs.com/itube.php
pretty good,saves the video file in mp4 format.


----------



## pranavrahul (Sep 25, 2006)

*saving internet stream videos....*

hi guys , how can i save internet stream videos....especially from youtube.
and plz name some gud desktop video saving software which saves what we do in comp........


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: saving internet stream videos....*

chek dis out dude ----> (works fine for me)

*javimoya.com/blog/youtube_en.php


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: saving internet stream videos....*

Download firefox and install this extension VideoDownloader *addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/


----------



## pranavrahul (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: saving internet stream videos....*

plz tell me the name of the software that records certain part of the comp screen with sound.

I tried the above mentioned plug ins , but it didn't work, it is working in shredacademy.com


----------



## Chirag (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: saving internet stream videos....*

Any extension for Opera?


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: saving internet stream videos....*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Download firefox and install this extension VideoDownloader *addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/



I am using this .. It works fine


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: saving internet stream videos....*



			
				pranavrahul said:
			
		

> plz tell me the name of the software that records certain part of the comp screen with sound.
> 
> I tried the above mentioned plug ins , but it didn't work, it is working in shredacademy.com



Have you tried the firefox and the extension i gave. It rocks.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 27, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35963


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: saving internet stream videos....*



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Any extension for Opera?


 Use Video Downloader Widget for Opera


----------



## eddie (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: saving internet stream videos....*



			
				pranavrahul said:
			
		

> plz tell me the name of the software that records certain part of the comp screen with sound.


 Camtasia


----------



## a_medico (Sep 28, 2006)

Hold your breath guys..

'Replay Converter' converts .flv to .avi


----------



## Official Techie (Sep 28, 2006)

but is it completely legal to download video like that


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: saving internet stream videos....*



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Any extension for Opera?



**what you'll need** ==>> "Ultra Flash Video Converter" *www.ultrashareware.com/Ultra-Video-To-Flash-Converter.htm (trial version will do)

Dunno about the extensions, but if you have already watched the VIDEO in the OPERA Browser, 
then just goto the "cache4" folder of opera 



- the path- "C:\Documents and Settings\[USER Account]\Application Data\Opera\profile\cache4" 

& search for the files with *.flv* extension (right click & select "arrange icons by size"= this way you'll find these files at the bottom).
==>>Now drag the file into the "converter's" window & click "Convert".
You're done.

Before converting Configure the Program,(diff. format output.. .wmv, .avi....)


----------



## mehulved (Sep 28, 2006)

OK merged 3 threads on the same topic.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 28, 2006)

Official Techie said:
			
		

> but is it completely legal to download video like that



Read the terms and agreement in those sites. If says legal well good, If it says illegal the FBI will give you a call.


----------



## chesss (Sep 29, 2006)

*SOLUTION!!!*
All in one bookmarklet - thsi is simply the best method of downlaodign videos from youtube, just hit the bookmarklet(on that page), and instantly it will open a page with the direct link for the video!!  
1. open the site
2. just bookmark the link that it says
3. hit the bookmark when there is an enbedded-video on the page


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 1, 2006)

How can there be something better than this??? VideoDownloader, it not only downloads the vdos in a single click but dynamically converts it to mpeg or asf format then and there... you just need to put the link in here... its sooo simple

*d.turboupload.com/d/1015686/VDownloader021.zip.html


----------



## mattoo (Oct 3, 2006)

u can use www.filerip.com website to download from youtube. just paste the url of the song you want @ you r with it!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## khin007 (Oct 3, 2006)

hi try You tube grabber 

*khin007.com/2006/09/19/download-youtube-grabber/

its a freeware helps you to grab You tube videos


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 24, 2006)

I see a lot of people complaining that Video Downloader does not work. Well it works fine if you understand how to use it. This is what i do
1. Click on the Video downloader icon. I get a popup window which gives me a link
2. Yes I know that link does not end in .flv but some gibberish. Never mind, paste that link into a fresh firefox tab or window.
3. Now you will get the firefox download window with the filename.flv extension, prompting you for the destination to save the file.
4. After this I usually watch the file with mplayer, and if I like decide to keep it I convert it to XviD with ffmpeg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 24, 2006)

U can also use this site to save Youtube videos:  

*www.savetube.com/


----------



## forever (Dec 24, 2006)

@Indyan
where to save the zip file contents of the widget to apply it??


----------



## remrow (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is the most easiest way to download a youtube video.
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/7895/00032976to6.jpg


----------



## din (Mar 24, 2008)

@remrow

Why not giving credit to vishalgupta and his thread ?  ?


----------



## trigger (Mar 24, 2008)

remrow said:


> Here is the most easiest way to download a youtube video.
> *img214.imageshack.us/img214/7895/00032976to6.jpg


bumped.. hey look at the dates.. way old thread..


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 24, 2008)

How many times it has to be said, downloading from youtube is illegal and hence the discussion on this forum too. closed.


----------

